# Computer does not recognize digital camcorder through firewire connection



## bookime wood (Jul 23, 2003)

Many thanks Mulder for your sticky

Some questions please

I rigged up my onboard firewire, installed windv, connected my camcorder(samsung camcorder vp-d20) via 6 pin to 4 pin firewire cable, turned on my camcorder and got "error no video device found". The camcorder is not recognised, the IEEE 1394 port is working fine acording to device manager.

There was no software that came with the camcorder, and after a search on samsungs site, there is nothing I can find to dl for it. I checked through add new hardware for anything for samsung in there but nothing for my cam.


Do I need software to install this, or should it just be recognised when I connect the firewire cable?

win xp sp1a

I have also tried it on another rig, with the same results.

thanks in advance


cheers


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

Split this out as a separate thread and moved to hardware.


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

bookime wood said:


> Many thanks Mulder for your sticky
> 
> Some questions please
> 
> ...


What is windv? Did that come with your camera? I would install the software that came with your camcorder.

BTW--"vp-d20" is not the a correct model number according to Samsung's cite. Go here:

http://www.samsungusa.com

and go to camcorders and find your model and see if they have anything specific. I found this in general:



> If you transfer data to a PC, you need to install the software (Driver, Editing software) supplied with the camcorder.
> 
> System Requirements should be met as follows:
> 
> ...


In your case, where it says "try another USB port and/or cable", you would try another Firewire port or cable since that's what you are using.

Sounds to me like you haven't installed the software and driver that came with the camera.


----------



## bookime wood (Jul 23, 2003)

Mulder said:


> What is windv? Did that come with your camera? I would install the software that came with your camcorder.


WinDV is a small and easy to use Windows application for capturing videos from DV device (camcorder) into AVI-files and for recording AVI-files into DV device via FireWire (IEEE 1394)

http://windv.mourek.cz/

From this guide http://www.dvd-guides.com/guides.php?category=dv&name=dvtodvd



Mulder said:


> BTW--"vp-d20" is not the a correct model number according to Samsung's cite.


This is my camcorder http://www.samsung.com/Products/Camcorder/Mini_DV/Camcorder_Mini_DV_VP_D20_ac.htm



Mulder said:


> In your case, where it says "try another USB port and/or cable", you would try another Firewire port or cable since that's what you are using.
> 
> Sounds to me like you haven't installed the software and driver that came with the camera.


I tried it on another rig, same results, no software came with the camcorder, and trying to find anything on samsungs website has always been hit and miss, I mailed them and have a number to ring for the software for the cam


----------



## Durothil (Jun 29, 2004)

I found this link for you,
http://www.computing.net/drivers/wwwboard/forum/4068.html,
Did your cam come with a firewire card?


----------



## storage_man (Nov 6, 2003)

You should not need any software ie: Drivers to support DV protocol on a firewire interface. WIND XP comes with everythng you need. Your mother board could of came with a Driver, but since you said that the WIND XP sees the bus interface, everything should be ok. Are u sure that when you attach the Camcorder that you have it in PLAY mode ? The DV protocol provides a standard interface to all devices. What I have noticed on my system is that when I fire up Roxio, Nero and a couple of other video software products and I have my camcorder connected and in PLAY mode, I just press the PLAY button on the SOftware and low and behold the camcorder starts to play. If I press STOP, the recording stops and so does the camcorder. I'm going to try your WIN/DV software to see if there isn't a problem there but, this all should work.

Storage_man


----------



## storage_man (Nov 6, 2003)

The WIN/DV software works ok. Let me ask you a question, do you get the standard windows "Device Connection Window" when you plug-in your camcorder before you get the error message ?

Storage_man


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

bookime wood said:


> This is my camcorder http://www.samsung.com/Products/Camcorder/Mini_DV/Camcorder_Mini_DV_VP_D20_ac.htm


Problem was I assumed you were here in the United States because you didn't say otherwise. If I were you, I would put your country in your profile because often that will help people if that makes a difference. In this case, I was going to find the drivers for you, but don't know what country you are in and the model numbers are different.

Go to the Support, Manual & Drivers, and then put your model in and download drivers for that camcorder for your OS. What is your OS, by the way?


----------

